# Timing chain replacement on 89 d21-what else to change



## 02SunnyB15 (Jan 22, 2004)

Ok,so what else would be a good idea to change out while everything is apart? the water pump has some rust on the blades so that should be chaged right? How about the oil pump? Would going ahead and putting in one a 280z turbo now be wise since i plan on turbo later on?


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

02SunnyB15 said:


> Ok,so what else would be a good idea to change out while everything is apart? the water pump has some rust on the blades so that should be chaged right? How about the oil pump? Would going ahead and putting in one a 280z turbo now be wise since i plan on turbo later on?




Water pump for sure ...oil pump? Going high performance? ...probably a good idea. Not too sure about doing a turbo though. I guess it's all in what you expect from the engine. I can't imagine doing that to mine, but I'm not 17 anymore either.

Generally, the more power it makes, the harder you run it, the shorter the engine life, and the higher the maintenance. That means bunches more money ...but I'm sure you already realize that. Took me a long time to figure out if I wanted something fast to go buy a fast vehicle.


----------



## coolen (Jul 17, 2008)

Well, I'm sure changing the water pump wouldn't be a bad idea, however the pump doesn't have blades on it, you're referring to the clutch fan. But hey, while it's off, you could clean it up and paint it. You also may want to consider changing the thermostat too if it's old.

Have fun


----------



## 02SunnyB15 (Jan 22, 2004)

TheRepairMan said:


> Water pump for sure ...oil pump? Going high performance? ...probably a good idea. Not too sure about doing a turbo though. I guess it's all in what you expect from the engine. I can't imagine doing that to mine, but I'm not 17 anymore either.
> 
> Generally, the more power it makes, the harder you run it, the shorter the engine life, and the higher the maintenance. That means bunches more money ...but I'm sure you already realize that. Took me a long time to figure out if I wanted something fast to go buy a fast vehicle.


Well,I'm 30 so i know how to keep my foot of the go pedal and I'd rather build a fast vehicle than buy one,that's what the bike is for,ha ha. I just want to make sure i have the power there when i need it when I'm hauling my bike in the hills back home.

I've many turbo cars and they all usually end up being high maintenance.What do you suggest other than turbo for performance on the z24i?


----------



## 02SunnyB15 (Jan 22, 2004)

coolen said:


> Well, I'm sure changing the water pump wouldn't be a bad idea, however the pump doesn't have blades on it, you're referring to the clutch fan. But hey, while it's off, you could clean it up and paint it. You also may want to consider changing the thermostat too if it's old.
> 
> Have fun


What i meen by the blades is the impellers inside the front housing that pumps the water through,but as far as what you see when it's bolted up it looks great. Ahh yes,almost forgot bout the thermostat and belts also.


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

02SunnyB15 said:


> Well,I'm 30 so i know how to keep my foot of the go pedal and I'd rather build a fast vehicle than buy one,that's what the bike is for,ha ha. I just want to make sure i have the power there when i need it when I'm hauling my bike in the hills back home.
> 
> I've many turbo cars and they all usually end up being high maintenance.What do you suggest other than turbo for performance on the z24i?


Well, intercooled superchargers produce boost sooner and thus more load pulling torque rather than high RPM horsepower. If that is even an option I'm betting it's an expensive one.

A fresh engine rebuild done right with the correct cam and carb combo might be a better option. My 2.6 cammed Montero with a Weber 2bbl would pull circles around my D21. A full 1 ton load on a trailer felt like nothing behind it.


----------



## 02SunnyB15 (Jan 22, 2004)

TheRepairMan said:


> Well, intercooled superchargers produce boost sooner and thus more load pulling torque rather than high RPM horsepower. If that is even an option I'm betting it's an expensive one.
> 
> A fresh engine rebuild done right with the correct cam and carb combo might be a better option. My 2.6 cammed Montero with a Weber 2bbl would pull circles around my D21. A full 1 ton load on a trailer felt like nothing behind it.


Niiiice! Want to do side draft webers but it's TBI so need to find something to do with that.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

for those kinda mods to a z24 engine .
imo datsun mike is the guy to talk to..

he can probably pint you in the rightr directions on parts as well..

this site is for older datsuns but he is alwayys over there..

Ratsun Forum - Powered by vBulletin


----------



## 02SunnyB15 (Jan 22, 2004)

Ok,kew. Since the z24 was in the 720 truck before the d21 I'm sure those guys will know all the tricks.


----------

